# Mit JavaScript AJAX-Calls auslesen?



## Aldimann (16. Aug 2010)

Hi,

für ein paar Tests und automatisierungen auf einer GWT/GXT Oberfläche, wäre es für mich von nöten per JavaScript abzufragen ob es noch offene AJAX calls gibt.

Ist soetwas möglich?

FireBug z.B. kann ja unter dem Reiter Netzwerk/XHR solche Dinge aufzeichnen.

Vielen Dank schonmal...


----------



## Airwolf89 (23. Aug 2010)

Hi,

also, ich glaube nicht dass sowas geht. Der Firebug kann das ja auch nur wenn er bereits aktiv ist wenn der Call rausgeht.

Ich kann mich vllt. irren, aber wäre die einfachere Lösung nicht das ganze zu loggen und im Log zu schauen ob es da noch nen Call gibt welcher noch nicht beantwortet wurde?


----------



## Noctarius (23. Aug 2010)

Mach doch einfach eine Variable wo inkrementiert und dekrementiert wird wenn ein Request geöffnet bzw geschlossen wird.


----------



## Aldimann (23. Aug 2010)

Hi,

ich hab bei meinen Recherchen auch nicht mehr gefunden, also gehe ich auch mal davon aus das es nicht geht.

Nein, leider ist das keine Lösung.

Problem Stellung war oder ist, dass ein GWT/GXT Tool mit Selenium als Testsoftware einige Dinge machen sollten.

Problem war jedoch das Selenium das ganze einfach zu schnell gemacht hat und div. AJAX-Calls z.T. noch nicht angekommen waren.
An vielen Stellen gibt es da schon Lösungen von Selenium mit wait Anweisungen, in dem speziellen fall gab es allerdings von Selenium kein Lösung.

Man kann Selenium auch auf langsam einstellen, jedoch war eine Anforderung, dass es auf der höchsten Geschwindigkeit funktioniert.


----------



## Noctarius (23. Aug 2010)

Gibt es für Selenium nicht einen HttpUnit Adapter?


----------

